# Why are items so expensive?!



## Hsn97 (Apr 22, 2020)

I’ve recently noticed that for God knows reasons - none special, run of the mill items are SUPER expensive to buy.

Take the harp for example. In all previous titles it can be brought for 1,700 bells. In NH it’s priced up at 130,000 bells!!! That’s 76x the original price in other games.

But why?! And how?! Why do Nintendo do this to us!!


----------



## Jam86 (Apr 22, 2020)

bruh ikr 
my sister wanted a piano for her birthday party coming up and it finally showed up in her shop for like 200,000 bells


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 22, 2020)

I also hate this. D: I hate forking over loads of bells. hahaha


----------



## sunshinesnekdeceit (Apr 22, 2020)

And the issue is, the bells you can get for selling normal stuff hasn't really gone up


----------



## Spooky. (Apr 22, 2020)

I noticed a lot of people saying some of the items were super high priced but I've never encountered this?


----------



## Romaki (Apr 22, 2020)

I haven't noticed something like that, but I lose a lot of money when I buy clothing.


----------



## Burumun (Apr 22, 2020)

I assume it's to make the item prices more realistic. Bells are equivalent to yen, and ¥130.000 is equivalent $1.300, which seems to be a normal price for a harp. 

Then again, the comparison doesn't work very well for the construction projects, I guess.


----------



## axo (Apr 22, 2020)

I just got my first super-expensive furniture in stock... the system kitchen priced at a modest 130,000 bells. Why would I want that when I could just buy a gas range and craft myself an ironwood kitchenette? it makes no sense, but I guess they wanted to make the price more realistic to real life (if bells can be set equal to yen)


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex (Apr 22, 2020)

I saw the kitchen island at 173k! That food covered lazy-susan table is 70k-ish!  *WHY!? *I hate that they did this.


----------



## Hsn97 (Apr 22, 2020)

Burumun said:


> I assume it's to make the item prices more realistic. Bells are equivalent to yen, and ¥130.000 is equivalent $1.300, which seems to be a normal price for a harp.
> 
> Then again, the comparison doesn't work very well for the construction projects, I guess.





chees4mees said:


> I just got my first super-expensive furniture in stock... the system kitchen priced at a modest 130,000 bells. Why would I want that when I could just buy a gas range and craft myself an ironwood kitchenette? it makes no sense, but I guess they wanted to make the price more realistic to real life (if bells can be set equal to yen)



I understand them wanting realistic prices but at the same this is a game where you have talking animals as villagers and you have a mortgage debt to a Tanuki and money literally grows on trees.


----------



## cainhurst (Apr 22, 2020)

I wouldn't mind if the jump wasn't so incredibly dramatic as it is now. It's odd to be buying most things at 10k bells or less, then suddenly a musical instrument is over 100k, or a washing machine (of all things) is like 70k or what have you. I wonder if maybe they were trying to account for the inevitable inflation where so many people have millions upon millions of bells... but at the same time, it boggles my mind a little.


----------



## Deca (Apr 22, 2020)

Money is ridiculous easy to come by this time around, especially with hot items and super high turnip prices that seem way more common in NH compared to older games


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Apr 22, 2020)

I like the premium/high-priced items. It makes sense that certain instruments, appliances, or things like arcade machines would be expensive. And, once your mortgage is paid, you end up with a lot of bells. The high priced items give you something to buy with a price that feels proportionate to the amount of bells you have.


----------



## Darkwing (Apr 22, 2020)

I’m at a point now where I have 6mil bells in savings and my house fully upgraded and paid off. The expensive items are gonna be a welcome change, all the current items in Nook’s are under 10k each, and, in the end, even if I buy all of it, I’m able to earn back all of that money almost immediately by just catching a few bugs/fish and selling fruit. High priced items will help to balance the late game economy, in my opinion!


----------



## Vanillite (Apr 22, 2020)

I'm wondering if it's because we're technically on a deserted island; These items would be very hard to get/come by, which is why they are very expensive. Same reason as to why we can (annoyingly) only order like 5 items per day from the nook shopping app-- No postal service!


----------



## skogkyst (Apr 22, 2020)

I've noticed this, and I think it makes the game a little more realistic but also I understand why some people are frustrated.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 22, 2020)

i honestly don't know. even the kitchen counter is crazy. they're not the gracie that they think they are.


----------



## Lio (Apr 22, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> i honestly don't know. even the kitchen counter is crazy. they're not the gracie that they think they are.


I think I would be okay with the kitchen counter's price if the tap in the sink actually turned on, like it does in the ironwood kitchenette. It's kind of weird that it... just does nothing for 170k bells (?).


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 22, 2020)

Lio said:


> I think I would be okay with the kitchen counter's price if the tap in the sink actually turned on, like it does in the ironwood kitchenette. It's kind of weird that it... just does nothing for 170k bells (?).



oh yeah, i remember it doesn't.... in new leaf i just got the furniture from pippy's house when she invited me lol i got it to catalog and i bought it for her again as a gift. i guess you could say i'm a good friend.


----------



## LunarMako (Apr 22, 2020)

I do find it kinda pricey, because you can't make bells as easily as you could in New Leaf. Unless you sell TBT or NMT tickets on here for IGB. Lol. I used to be able to go to the islands in NL and make at least $300-350k. Now in NH when I go to the island and come back with may 30K worth of stuff. Maybe more if I fish to. I don't always fish on the island because for the most part it is the same darn fish I can get on my own island.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020

To be honest. I get play games to get into another world. Not a realistic world. I feel more broke in AC then I do in real life. I work a minimum wage job, you all.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 22, 2020)

This is likely because you are able to make bells a lot more easily in this game.

At least that's how it is for me. Beetle island is gone but I'm not having any money issues.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Apr 22, 2020)

In a way I kind of like it? I enjoy snagging an expensive item I had saved for. I don't do Turnips, I did one whole trade with someone where I made some bells for my loan, and I play the game normally. (I TTed to move in Amiibo villagers and try the campsite trick but that didn't make me any bells). I'm not having any shortage of bells where I feel like these prices are crazy. In fact my savings account is growing faster than I expected it too. 

Also just being able to afford everything forever in NL got really dull to me. This is of course my personal opinion but I quickly felt the only things I had to work for was waiting for time gates to pass.


----------



## xara (Apr 22, 2020)

i literally have no clue. i’ve gone to buy so many items from nook’s cranny only to choke at the price. the cello, kitchen island, arcade games, etc are ridiculously priced and i have no idea why that decision was made lmao


----------



## Halloqueen (Apr 22, 2020)

I wouldn't really mind the high priced items as much if some of the items in question weren't things from past games which didn't cost nearly as much in New Leaf. At the same time, as others have mentioned, it does seem more realistic...for some of them. Some of the things just seem randomly assigned high values you wouldn't think they ought to go for though.


----------



## Larimar (Apr 22, 2020)

It's usually items that seem like theyd realistically cost more irl, a lot of big electronic items in this game are on the pricier side too. A flat screen tv is sitting in my nook store, taunting me, because it costs 99k bells and that's almost half of some bridge or incline costs xD my friend gave me an arcade game and I thought itd be cool to order another from the catalogue and give the extra to another friend, only to see the price... idk if my original friend knew the price and gave it to me anyway or if she got it randomly. Im gonna ask her about that cause I almost feel bad x'D

As for how I feel about it... idk I dont mind it. It's kind if cool actually. Still feels awkward when I'd much rather spend the bells on projects because some of the items would costly nearly half of those costs.


----------



## McRibbie (Apr 22, 2020)

The guidebook says that once you get the upgraded Nook's Cranny, the one new item slot you get for furniture is for "luxury items", which are basically stuff that costs a lot IRL anyway like kitchens, arcade machines, TVs and high-end stereos. 

It's honestly kind of annoying, but I'm getting to a point where I'm going to have nothing to pay off, as soon I'll have no houses to move, inclines to put in or mortgages to pay (I've gotten to the final mortgage but as it doesn't really lead to anything atm aside from free exterior changes, I'm probably going to pay it off a lot slower) so it's a good thing to have in the game because it gives me stuff to do?


----------



## RedPanda (Apr 22, 2020)

If you play the turnip market, especially if you use the forums to get a good price every week, you will be a multi-bellionaire in no time. And if you save all your high-value fish and bugs for when C.J. and Flick are in town, you can really rack up the bells that way too. So while it is a lot of sticker shock to buy furniture for six figures, it is probably Nintendo's way of balancing the game and creating incentive to keep striving. In NL we had the throne, the two crowns, and a few other high-price items to put on our "one day" list, for when we got rich enough. I think similarly this is a way to have financial milestones and achievements in terms of cataloging.


----------



## shuba (Apr 22, 2020)

i kind of like it... i thought it was always a bit weird how the items were all almost free to me, and the only ""price"" they had was ... rng on waiting for them to appear in the store


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 22, 2020)

I just got a hanging scroll at the shop for 140k bells. I never knew they were so expensive irl.


----------



## Saga (Apr 22, 2020)

I kind of like the more expensive items. I end up spending most of my bells on items instead of my house loan, so the house is taking me longer to pay off, which extends the longevity of the game for me.

Plus, I figure the prices are pretty realistic if you think about it in terms of yen. Buying a whole unit kitchen should be expensive! If I could afford to buy everything I wanted for my house right off the bat, I wouldn't know what to do with myself for the rest of the game. I feel like this slower pace of buying items is beneficial for me, as fully decorating my house(s) is my main goal in the game, and if I finished with that too quickly I'd probably stop playing.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 22, 2020)

I go along with the idea of more realistic prices.

Also, maybe they upped the prices on things you can buy now to make up for us not buying AS much due to crafting recipes


----------



## LuchaSloth (Apr 22, 2020)

I think it's because money is easier to come by in New Horizons(?)

In past games, your only truly reliable ways to make money were by selling a ton of foreign fruit, winning the stalk market, or fishing a ton of sharks/knife jaws. In New Horizons, you can easily craft "hot items" to make a quick fortune...or sell fish/bugs to CJ and Flick for higher prices. Even selling items in the middle of the night. Not to mention, traveling to mystery islands and stealing all those resources. It does make sense to scale up the value of some things to reflect the changes in the economy, IMO.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 22, 2020)

it's so annoying, i want to catalog everything but i also don't want to spend ruthless amounts of bells on ugly items i have no use for


----------



## Romaki (Apr 24, 2020)

I have a laptop in my Nook's Cranny today and it costs 70k bells.


----------



## Clock (Apr 24, 2020)

I noticed the same thing, the computer server in acnh is 100,000 bells while acnl its cheaper. And its the same thing as the air conditioner on the wall...
I rather have the Gracie furniture being expensive than an appliance being more expensive than acnl.


----------



## marieheiwa (Apr 24, 2020)

i’m not a big fan as i dislike grinding for bells. i would mind less if you could order items but it would really suck to see something i wanted and feel like i had to drop everything and grind for a few hours as it’ll be gone for the next day.

or do the luxury items stay for a while? i wouldn’t mind then! i haven’t got the upgrade yet.


----------



## psiJordan (Apr 24, 2020)

I actually really like this. It’s exciting to save up a bunch of bells to buy something really special!


----------



## Wiz (Apr 24, 2020)

I think overall while it might be a frustrating feature now while the game is newer and we all don't have a lot of bells saved, in the future when there are a lot less things to pay for (bridges, home upgrades, etc) these Larger purchases will be new accomplishments for us! I think overall its a good design choice. Plus it IS possible to grind up all the bells needed if you *REALLY* needed that item the day you happened to find it in the store. Just a bit of a pain if you don't like grinding. I actually really like that there's so much that I can't get, it adds to the fun.


----------



## Sudsofsplash (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm collecting the red and black imperial furniture and I thought it was odd because the bed was 12,000 and the dining chair was 17,000. I was like...if they're trying to be more "realistic" with the pricing, why in the world would a bed be cheaper than a chair?! 

Also all the white instruments are so pricey...I want to purchase the white cello but 130,000? No thanks! (Though I guess I could use the money I've made from selling turnips, but I'm selling up just incase theres other stuff I'll need it for.)


----------



## Dewasa (Apr 24, 2020)

Burumun said:


> I assume it's to make the item prices more realistic. Bells are equivalent to yen, and ¥130.000 is equivalent $1.300, which seems to be a normal price for a harp.
> 
> Then again, the comparison doesn't work very well for the construction projects, I guess.


Yah, I thought of the same. For the clothing items and items, when you convert from Y to USD, it makes sense. Then again, what kind of income/salary are we getting daily to offset that.


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 24, 2020)

I just bought a Cello that was like 130,000 bells ;-;.


----------



## Burumun (Apr 24, 2020)

Dewasa said:


> Yah, I thought of the same. For the clothing items and items, when you convert from Y to USD, it makes sense. Then again, what kind of income/salary are we getting daily to offset that.


I mean, between turnips and tarantulas, affording them isn't really a problem if you're willing to invest a bit of time, or if you have friends who can help out. Plus, I haven't seen an item besides the crowns that goes for more than 200k, which isn't that hard to get.


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 24, 2020)

Yeah I just bought a treadmill at Nook's today for 64,000 bells! They were selling a weight bench for around 5k lmao. I just want to gift my jock villager all the exercise equipment so he can have a home gym, but 64,000 bells for an ugly treadmill seems excessive.


----------



## Dewasa (Apr 24, 2020)

0orchid said:


> Yeah I just bought a treadmill at Nook's today for 64,000 bells! They were selling a weight bench for around 5k lmao. I just want to gift my jock villager all the exercise equipment so he can have a home gym, but 64,000 bells for an ugly treadmill seems excessive.


Looking at Amazon, you do get non name brand treadmills for under $600 USD, lol.


----------



## Imaginetheday (Apr 24, 2020)

All those expensive items are my "someday" items. When I've finishing moving building around, and I have all my bridges and inclines, I will have plenty of bells for them. For now, I just let them pass me by. They are ridiculous prices, but I have other things in the game to concentrate on right now.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 24, 2020)

Deca said:


> Money is ridiculous easy to come by this time around, especially with hot items and super high turnip prices that seem way more common in NH compared to older games


Except turnip prices are equally easy to come by as in New Leaf, and hot items require using up large amounts of materials. It's not difficult to make money, but it is definitely time consuming.


----------



## lambshu (Apr 24, 2020)

ah, this thread just made me realize the 260k i forked over for a piano yesterday couldve paid for 1 1/2 bridges......grand pianos are rlly expensive IRL so it makes sense but that was a lot of bells... i dont even have anywhere to put it yet oops!


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 24, 2020)

The 50 inch tv being 99k is pretty lame. And then the 20 inch one being 60k lol


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 24, 2020)

My jaw DROPPED when I originally saw the cello in the shop. I hadn't seen any of the other expensive items so it was quite the shock


----------



## Katie97 (Apr 24, 2020)

I went to buy a keyboard yesterday and it was 66,000 bells. It was the first time I encountered the higher prices & I was shocked! I guess it does make things more interesting because items are not as easy to obtain.


----------



## Solio (Apr 24, 2020)

Most of these 'luxury'-items don't even look the part. They just inflated the prizes for some ordinary items we already know from the past games. Gracie's stuff was pricey, too, but at least it was something special...
And no, money is not easier to get by in this game. That's only if you engage in the stalk market and sell your turnips in other towns.
It just seems silly that a washing machine is more expensive than moving an entire building, lol.


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 24, 2020)

This has been really bothering me too!  I went into my Nook shop yesterday and saw a cute screen that would suit my zen garden. I figured it would be expensive but not _140,000 _bells expensive! Similarly I went in today and saw a violin that I thought Colton might like - it was _140,000 _bells! That’s just bonkers to me. 

Especially now that we’re earning less interest for savings in the bank and like others have said - it’s not as though Timmy and Tommy are paying more for items. 

I dunno. I still really love the game but earning bells/buying items in this game feels a bit disjointed!


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 24, 2020)

It's a money sink, and I don't mind it, makes the items feel more special.


----------



## meo (Apr 24, 2020)

Yea I saw a desktop and I think it was 76k or something. Had the large tv in my shop today for 100k. But I've kinda held off just because I rather save up some more before I start throwing bells down just to have the items in my catalog more so than use them.


----------



## Orovio10 (Apr 27, 2020)

melsi said:


> Yea I saw a desktop and I think it was 76k or something. Had the large tv in my shop today for 100k. But I've kinda held off just because I rather save up some more before I start throwing bells down just to have the items in my catalog more so than use them.



is there any way I would be able to catalog the TV?


----------



## meo (Apr 27, 2020)

Orovio10 said:


> is there any way I would be able to catalog the TV?


I didn't buy it. I'm saving bells right now. Sorry friend.


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 27, 2020)

I found a chair that looks like a basic kitchen chair and it was 39k. No thanks


----------



## Envy (Apr 27, 2020)

*knows how expensive harps and pianos are IRL*

It seems fitting that they'd be super expensive. Thanks for the warning, though. I have ran into no musical instruments aside from the DIY recipe ones and thus I had no idea their price.


----------



## xTurnip (Apr 27, 2020)

I personally like that there are higher priced items at Nook's. They're expensive but it makes them kind of special? (At least special to me.)


----------



## Thyl (Apr 27, 2020)

I honestly like it. Makes it more like a real investment.


----------



## Madrox6 (Apr 27, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> I just got a hanging scroll at the shop for 140k bells. I never knew they were so expensive irl.



I just got the same item and couldn't believe it! It looks pretty basic, so I expected a few thousand at most


----------

